# Blasc 3 - Probleme



## Zenthaos (11. November 2020)

Wenn ich mich mit meinen Daten einloggen möchte kommt diese Meldung. Das einloggen auf der Buffedseite klappt ohne Probleme. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2020)

Hi,

ich wünschte ich hätte bessere Nachrichten, aber ich muss es kurz machen: BLASC 3 ist leider Geschichte.

 

Sicherheitsrichtlinien lassen nicht mehr zu, dass die Software auf unsere Server verbinden kann, weil sie die SSL-Signale nicht verarbeiten kann. Eine Anpassung der Software ist auch nicht mehr möglich, da der Quellcode in keiner verarbeitbaren Form mehr vorliegt - und auch die Kapazität zur Anpassung und Weiterentwicklung schon lange nicht gegeben ist - wir müssten die Software von Grund auf neu entwickeln.

Wir stellen das Angebot von BLASC mit sofortiger Wirkung ein - der Download von Addons ist jedoch weiterhin über unsere Webseite möglich.

 

Gruß


----------

